# Need Labels printed, suggestions?



## okjsmoker (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi all,

I go on a big family vacation every year to Table Rock lake, each year someone in the family brings something to give out to everyone, one year it was custom printed T-Shirts, next year was custom printed Koozies, and so on.

So this year on vacation I decided I wanted to mix up a huge batch of rub and will be putting it in plastic shaker bottles. Now I need to find a place to print the labels.

Anybody know of an online place that can do a small run of maybe 50 labels? And can work with using my own artwork?


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 21, 2010)

Why don't you go out and bye a P-Touch labeler? We use them at work all the time to label all of our equipment and cables etc. You can get all kinds of different size and color tape as well. After looking on their web page they also have many different kinds of labelers so depending on what your needs are. Thats my suggestion. Any office depot store has them or probably walmart, target as well might have them 

http://www.brother-usa.com/PTouch/


----------



## violator (Mar 21, 2010)

You can for some "Avery" labels at places like Staples". Then go into Microsoft word, and go to "labels" then in the "options" just locate the correct number that is one the package the labels can in. You can use any font you want and even add photos. It's pretty easy, even for the "tech-challenged". You can even tell it to print just one label on the sheet, just to test your label, instead of printing the whole sheet and finding out you don't like it that way.
Good luck.


----------



## okjsmoker (Mar 21, 2010)

Ive thought about using some kind of program, and printing them with my printer. Not sure I can find the right size of sticker paper. The finished size needs to be 4" x 8"

Ive used Avery before for smaller labels, Ill have to do some searching to see if they have a size that will work for me.

Im using paint shop pro to come up with my logo.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## nickelmore (Mar 21, 2010)

I have seen labels that you can buy by the sheet at office supply stores that you can run through an ink jet or laser printer.

If you don't have a good color printer usually they are set up to print stuff for you if you bring them in a disk with the artwork.

I use to travel a lot and have to use these places,  Kink-o's, Office Max, Office Depot, Staples, you just have to find the right size label.

Try www.avery.com  they have some on-line printing store.

Post a picture of the label after after your done.   

Sounds like you have a lot of ingredients to gather and mix....


----------



## okjsmoker (Mar 23, 2010)

Ok here you go.

But first an explanation, The year we all got custom T-shirts I was named the Sea Captain since I was the most experienced boater in the family. So thats why I named the rub the way I did. Kind of an inside joke to the rest of the family.




Its not perfect, I may change it up a bit before Im all done, but its a good start.

As far as the rub... not a problem, Ive already got 4 pounds mixed up, and with a supply run... Im good for another 4 or 5 pounds.


----------



## pignout (Apr 10, 2010)

How many will you need? I may be able to help you.


----------



## jjwdiver (Apr 10, 2010)

I have had really good luck with various printing needs to go to a small local print shop and see what they could do.  I scuba dive and designed custom logbook pages...which they printed on special paper, using my design and I may never ever run out of them and it was CHEAP!!!!

Plus I feel better helping out a local company as we can all use a boost in this economy!  (they may give you a break for a bottle or 2 of your rub!)


----------



## badfrog (Apr 10, 2010)

I would be happy to do an unbiased review of the sea Capn's Special Meat Rub...!!!
Cool label! Most local print shops could run these for you; we have a business service at the local walmart...Frank can print coffee mugs, vinyl banners, does laminating etc... I know you can get letter size "sticker" stock...I have used it before; I think I got it at a staples store.
Good luck!!


----------



## meateater (Apr 10, 2010)

You can try cafepress.com you might find the right size stickers there. Hope this helps.


----------



## okjsmoker (Apr 10, 2010)

Pignout... Looks like I will need about 50 of them.

meateater... Good idea on the cafe express, I forgot all about them.

Badfrog... Im sure you've had it before, I used Jeff's recipe but added some smoked / dried / ground jalapenos.

jjwdiver... I have been looking local, but I just havent found the right place yet. even a few of the local print shops consider 5000 copies a "small run" I told one place I needed 50 and he pretty much laughed.


----------



## ermot (Apr 11, 2010)

I have used http://myownlabels.com/ to label some homebrew bottles for Christmas and for a beer that I made for a friend's wedding.  They are a regular advertiser in the homebrewing magazines for small runs of labels.


----------



## pignout (Apr 11, 2010)

Get your design the way you want it and let me know what size the label needs to be and I will print you 50 for a sample of your rub.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






When you save your image, save it at 300 dpi or larger if it's a .jpeg file. If you can save it as an .eps or .ai file with a design software like Adobe Illustrator or Corel Draw that would be great. email the image and your shipping address to [email protected]


----------



## pignout (Apr 11, 2010)

Another note, In a previous reply you said the label would be roughly 4 x 8. When you make your design you will need to make it that shape ( Taller than it's width). The sample you posted earlier is the same in height as it's width, It will distort the image if I stretch it to make it 8" tall. RK


----------



## okjsmoker (Apr 11, 2010)

Pignout, Mighty generous offer. I will finalize the design and get it going. Probably be in .jpg format. 

by the way, the 4x8 size was originally going to wrap around the bottle, I have pretty much scrapped that idea, and will go with just a square label to paste on the front.

thanks!


----------



## pignout (Apr 11, 2010)

That sounds fine. I will print these on white vinyl so they will be peal and stick. RK


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 12, 2010)

Pignout, fantastic offering to do those for him, makes me glad to be associated with SMF! You guys are amazing! Kudos and Points!


----------



## wildflower (Apr 12, 2010)

MEAT RUB


----------

